# Seiko Retro



## James

You guys seen these? I am thinking it may be my next piece to play with. Whats your thoughts on it. Myself, it looks amazingly simple.


----------



## Gilius

Seiko Spirit is famous......i like it ...but,PVD version is better...... :wub:

Seiko SBPG003










I heard that some dealers have suspended the sale, there are apparently some problems with the display of these watches.


----------



## Gilius

http://blog.watch-tanaka.shop-pro.jp/?sear...p;x=25&y=12










I donÂ´t know,how is it........i read this text translated by online translator......


----------



## Silver Hawk

I like them a lot James. I think Griff bought one very recently.


----------



## minkle

Yep Griff has one, they look great, for the price though other things come first..


----------



## James

Griff where the Griff be


----------



## jbw

minkle said:


> Yep Griff has one, they look great, for the price though other things come first..


Yes they are a bit pricey and other things definately would come first!

I like the PVD one though.


----------



## Griff

I think they are great watches and extremely well made in all st steel. I dont like the PVD one however.

No problem whatsoever with the display, which is super clear, and I think they are well worth the money.

I've been after just this retro style of case for a while and when I saw these for sale I was like a cat to a kipper


----------



## Picasso

That takes me back to my childhood.


----------



## Gilius

Griff said:


> No problem whatsoever with the display, which is super clear,


it si good message.....!!!!! .


----------



## AbingtonLad

Picasso said:


> That takes me back to my childhood.


+1... my late childhood, perhaps :lol:

Very nice. I must have destroyed 3 or 4 of this type (certainly looks familiar, though I doubt they had radio controlled versions in 1906!) in my youthful vigour. Ah, those were the days!


----------



## Filterlab

Griff said:


>


That is a very crisp display indeed, Seiko really knew what they were doing in their digital days.


----------



## andy s

Picasso said:


> That takes me back to my childhood.


takes me back to my youth ,its a cracker just hope it lasts longer than they did then. but having said that i have a cbm led works fine i dont remember last time i put a batery in it


----------



## bobjames

I like that. in steel though, looks great, love the 70's LCD


----------



## Stuart Davies

What is the model No. please?


----------



## Griff

SEIKO Power Design Project Solar SBPG001


----------



## mrteatime

that is as cool as.....like that a lot


----------



## PhilM

Actually that's a real looker, back to basics I reckon with that one :yes:


----------



## Gilius

Stuart Davies said:


> What is the model No. please?


Seiko SBPG001

EDIT - double answer......please delete....iÂ´m sorry.


----------



## Stuart Davies

Thanks guys.

Mmm $279.99 on a e-bay BIN from Japan - too rich for my wallet!

Can they be bought cheaper elsewhere or in the UK? If so where?


----------



## Gilius

Stuart Davies said:


> Can they be bought cheaper elsewhere or in the UK? If so where?


itÂ´s too early....... maybe later......


----------



## Griff

Stuart Davies said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Mmm $279.99 on a e-bay BIN from Japan - too rich for my wallet!
> 
> Can they be bought cheaper elsewhere or in the UK? If so where?


No


----------



## Stuart Davies

Â£215 which included P&P but not any taxes should you get stung! :cry2:

..think I'll give it a miss


----------



## Stuart Davies

Well I've bagged myself one now and its just brilliant!


----------



## stradacab

Me and my mate bought two in SS from Japan from a great seller (can't remember the name) Came in at £160 each which is better than the 200 plus earlier this year when they had just come out.

Have to say the quality is brilliant and it's a superb geek watch.

I love the retro styling but updated to include todays technology- Radio Control, solar (the display surround is the panel. The power save and sleep modes are brilliant) EL backlight. Also solid linked bracelet, saftey deploy and larger case than back in the 80' to fit in with the trend for todays bigger watch.

Looks great with a suit too!

If you aren't sure, get one!!!


----------



## keygold

takes me back to my youth


----------

